# Nifty Neckline Finish to Knits



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has been shared yet, haven't seen it. I'd shared this that I found on a Russian site with one of my facebook groups and thought I'd share here as well.

This is so cool. I've got 2 necklines I'd knitted on the standard prior to my eyesight giving me fits (diabetes tanked) and I'm going to see if i can do this with those. I did get the shoulder seams done. But the neck is on waste yarn. So I'll have to bind off loosely and then let the roll start. At least I won't be dealing with gatepegs. They're the bain of my existence with this eye stuff. And the main reason I've switched to my Brother 390 Bulky.

Marge


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

That is really pretty. Love that idea. Thank you.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

That's gorgeous. Thanks so much.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Simple and so effective. Nice find.


----------



## Graybird (Jul 5, 2015)

Clever and beautiful..how many stitches do you chain between balls?


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

A really pretty neckline .Thank you for sharing.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! I love it.....Thank you


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

What a great idea,thanks for sharing ❤❤❤❤


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is so unique and yet simple. What a beautiful way to finish!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Graybird said:


> Clever and beautiful..how many stitches do you chain between balls?


Hi,
I've not done it yet, but from what I could see in the pictures, the crochet yarn seems thinner than the main yarn? And when I pulled the pictures into Photoshop and REALLY enlarged the ones that had chain stitches in them, I counted about 4-5 chain stitches between the balls? Not sure. Poor eyesight.  Probably going to be a sort of trial and error thing for me.

Marge


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love it. :sm24:


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

What a clever idea, and makes a lovely finish - thanks for sharing


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

You're all very welcome.  I also uploaded a pic & link for 3 Ways To Seam Knits.
Marge


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Love what you did!! Very beautiful!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, my gosh what a neat idea, I do lots of roll necks have for years but I sure like the one you posted thanks for sharing.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have done this type of neckline many times, very decorative and saves a lot of work otherwise, well done


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Super idea love the look Tks got sharing????????


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

What a good idea.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Very clever - and very cute.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great idea! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this information, looks like a great project to try.
Happy knitting.


----------



## eileenjc (Jul 29, 2011)

What a clever idea, many thanks

Eileen


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Love this lovely decorative neckline. Hope you will share the number of stitches you crochet into, the hook size, and how many chains between puffs. Thank you.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice idea for a different finish.


----------



## rlhanlon (Feb 18, 2015)

I think this would be pretty cool to do on an afghan as well.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Very nice! Thank you.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great solution. I'll definitely try this.

I have vision issues as well. Comes and goes (blood sugar, time of day, tired, etc.). This is a great finish. I could definitely see it elsewhere on a garment, when I want to make something quick and not deal with the ribber.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Very lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

great idea. thank you for sharing.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Effective finish and so cute. Thanks.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

This would be a nice finish on hand knits as well. Thanks.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Very pretty, Marge. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

rlhanlon said:


> I think this would be pretty cool to do on an afghan as well.


Hi rlhanlon,

That would be interesting! May help deal with edges rolling top/bottom and the sides. I'll see if I can get a decent sized swatch to test that out. Hopefully, will be able to do some knitting this weekend. Thanks for the suggestion. :sm01:

Marge


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh I like that, what a great idea.


----------

